# Ordered from 0shippingzone - impression so far



## badchilli (Nov 5, 2009)

In case anyone is considering ordering from these guys, 0shippingzone.com I'd figured post my experience. I'm in no way affiliated with guys. I decided to try them out as an alternative to dealextreme, and decided to post my criticism/thoughts, both negative and postive here.

*note:*  I ordered some stuff and it's on its way so I'll keep updating my impressions here until I get it.

*background* 
0shippingzone.com is a relatively new vendor selling gaming stuff (at least I think they are new). There was a little flack on the boards here caused by someone (or someones) spamming posts about them advertising their site. That put me off a bit, but I saw someone from 0shippingzone.com post and apologize. I also read a review for a flashcart and they recommended them (I thought it was an EZ flash review but I can't find it, I'll post a link if I find the review again).

I've been ordering lots of stuff from the US store, gamebygame.com, lately as I liked the shipping times (1 or 2 days to me), but I wanted to get a flashcart as gifts so I don't mind the wait from ordering from overseas and taking advantage of cheaper prices. I've used dealextreme before, and despite a lot of the negative comments you sometimes see, they've been good to me, although I've never had to deal with customer support so maybe they suck in that department (I don't know). 0shippingzone says they are better than their competitors, offering faster communication and offer better customer service so I figured I'd try them.

Their prices seem competitive with dealextreme, but maybe not as low. I was looking at the acekard2i and m3izero. But the difference was only a couple bucks. If they get stuff to me faster than dealextreme, I may use them more than dealextreme when ordering form China. update: I forgot to add that I used the 7% off coupon code "opening" so it made the price dfference less of an issue. No idea how long this coupon code will work for.

*store exprience*
Site seemed ok and straightforward. Standard e-commerce layout and design. The side-menu seemed a little wonky however, as I tried to see all their Nintendo DSi flashcarts, and it's only if you mouse hover over the DSi flashcart categories, do the DSi flashcart listing appears. You can't keep that category open by clicking on the Nintendo DSi category link, only by hovering. I'm a web developer, so I notice this stuff, so it's probably a minor issue to most people.

*buying experience*
As usual with most stores, you have to login and create an account. I don't consider that a negative as the majority of the stores require you to do so, but one of the things I liked about gamebygame was that they also supported Google Checkout, which I find is way more convenient than Paypal. With gamebygame.com, using the google checkout option,  I didn't need to create an account (you may need to create an account for other payment methods though with gamebygame however). I just pressed the google checkout button, logged into my gmail account (which is already tied to my google checkout account) and then hit buy. I hate having to continually create member accounts with every online store, so I hope more places support Google Checkout. It could be that Chinese online stores can't get Google Checkout to work for US customers, I don't know, but if they can, I hope 0shippingzone offers Google Checkout in the future.

Anyway, I registered with 0shippingzone, placed stuff in my shopping cart, used the paypal payment option, logged into to paypal and was done. No problems.

*email confirmations and order processing*
I placed my order on Nov2nd Monday, around 6:30pm PST, so it was late at night. I don't know what time it was in China so no clue if it was during their regular operating hours. After placing the order, I got 2 emails, one a confirmation email of my order and the second saying the status of my order.

Next day, I received another update email, and this one surprised me, in a good way. They told me it shipped out, which is good and they receive plus marks for promptness, but in an unexpected move, they also *included a photo of my actual package.*. A nice touch. It was a photo of the package, with the shipping label, before it was sent to the post office. I guess they normally do this on every order (do any other other places do this too?)

Also in the same email they gave the tracking number for http://www.hongkongpost.com/ I've never used that site, but I went there, clicked on "English" link and entered my tracking number. It said it was shipped out and then said I could track the progress further (outside of hong kong) with shipping services that are registered with hongkongpost. Since I live in the US, I picked the US option and it sent me to the US Postal site. I entered the exact same tracking number I used before, and to my surprise, it took it and gave me a status update. It said my item was accepted from Hong Kong on Nov 4.

*shipped time/speed*
Unknown as I'm awaiting the package. I ordered on Nov 2nd at night in the US, they shipped it out several hours later around 4am. HK post said they got it on the 3rd. US postal, via tracking number, said they accepted the package on their end on the 4th. 


*short summary: * Overall, they seem better than dealextreme in terms of buying experience, mainly because of that package photo and the fact they responded to my questions on the scdev.org board (I also entered into their flashcart giveaway contest). I feel more comfortable that my package is on it's way because of the photo and the tracking number. In terms of price, dealextreme is better, but only by a dollar or three, at least at the items I looked at. If the overall experience is good, the slightly higher price may be justified. 

I'll update this more once I receive my package.

*pros:* fast order processing, email update including package photo, shipping speed to destination (unknown - to be updated), more communicative than dealextreme, gave tracking number that worked both in HK and the US.
*cons:* sidemenu on site I thought could be better, wished they had google checkout payment option instead of just paypal, prices slightly higher than dealextreme.

*Update: Nov.17.2009*
I received my package today so here's my update:

*packaging: * Since they already email me a pic of the package, I knew what to expect. I ordered two flashcarts and these were packaged very well, with lots of padding in the envelope and taped multiple times on the outside to prevent the package from opening. The two items came in good condition, no dents on the flashcart packages themselves,  and the flashcarts were in working order (I tested the two flashcarts on my NDS and they worked).

*Shipping to destination time:* about two weeks plus one day (15 days), from China to California. Of course this will be dependent on your location, and is outside of 0shippingzone's control. I actually expecting it to arrive sooner, but looking at the tracking info, it looks like there was it was stuck somewhere in Hong Kong for awhile, so maybe it was a fluke. Also I don't know if the recent holiday, Veteran's Day, also added the shipping time. Despite that, I find still two weeks delivery absolutely fine because the speed of ordering processing from order placed to shipping out the door, was very speedy on 0shippingzone's part. In any case your experience may vary, as another person in this thread said his package arrived in just 8 days.

Based on their replies to this thread (as I had thought, google checkout isn't an option for them and they said they are working on improving the site interface), and from my satisfied purchase experience, I'd consider buying from them again.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Cool.  You can't really compare them to DX since DX is rather old and they have lots of items thats why they put there stuff on cheap prices.  But anyways cool hope you get your package soon.


----------



## jphriendly (Nov 5, 2009)

I also ordered from 0SZ recently. I was wondering how they would stack up against other overseas sellers so I made a small purchase. Ordered on the 1st and shipped on the 3rd (like above, I thought the photo was a nice touch).

So far, so good. Let's see how long it takes to actually get to my door. Not that that is a reflection of 0SZ, they did their part getting my package out the door in 2 days.


----------



## badchilli (Nov 5, 2009)

jphriendly said:
			
		

> I also ordered from 0SZ recently. I was wondering how they would stack up against other overseas sellers so I made a small purchase. Ordered on the 1st and shipped on the 3rd (like above, I thought the photo was a nice touch).
> 
> So far, so good. Let's see how long it takes to actually get to my door. Not that that is a reflection of 0SZ, they did their part getting my package out the door in 2 days.


Very true, it's out of their hands. I figured I'd write down the shipping to destination speed, since a lot of people wonder how long it'll take to deliver. Also I'll write down how it was packaged and the condition of the product once I get it. 

Once you get your package, maybe you can update your comments here too.


----------



## jphriendly (Nov 5, 2009)

badchilli said:
			
		

> Once you get your package, maybe you can update your comments here too.


Sure thing. I'd be glad to.


----------



## bach3609 (Nov 5, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Cool.  You can't really compare them to DX since DX is rather old and they have lots of items thats why they put there stuff on cheap prices.  But anyways cool hope you get your package soon.



0ShippingZone freak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yea anyways I would Say they are good, the only thing bad is the waiting time, but at least faster than DX.


----------



## 0ShippingZone (Nov 5, 2009)

Just some comments about badchilli's experience with our site.

Our site is undergoing some cosmestic changes. We reliaze there are problems with our category listing right now. It will be changed by the end of this week. We will have better category layout for our customers to navigate through our site. We are also adding reviews for each product from our own reviewers or borroed the reviews from dsdatabase.org (with their permission). Download links are also provided for ccustomers to download the needed software.

Our shipping staffs thought it was good idea to take a picture of the package before we send it out and email it to our customers. It is good for us to keep a record of what we shipped out, also our customers know for sure that their packages are packed and shipped. Besides the photo we take for the order, we also test every flash car before we send it out so this should take care of most DOA problems. 

About google checkout, I believe it is for US only. I think google checkout can not transfer money to banks outside of US.  As we grow larger in the future, we will try to have merchant account to process credit card payment. I understand most online stores in China do not accept credit card payment. We hope that we can accept credit card payment soon. However, it is not easy to be qualified by the bank to have a merchant account. We will find out in few months.

We are in the process of adding more items to our site. We are new but we are growing. Not only in our product line but also our staffs. However, our customer service will not suffer from our growth in any ways.

We have support staffs in China and US. We pretty much reply to email 24x7. Feel free to contact us at [email protected] 

For the ones who just purchased, thank you for your business. We will be sponsoring the new GBAtemp download site (FileTrip.net). We are here to stay for long time. We will do our best to serve our customers.


----------



## sfg (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't know... when I try to check-out something or click on Login (haven't seen a register button) Firefox alerts me about an untrusted connection and I would have to add the site as an exception for it to work. Maybe it's nothing, but I'll just avoid it.


----------



## 0ShippingZone (Nov 5, 2009)

sfg said:
			
		

> I don't know... when I try to check-out something or click on Login (haven't seen a register button) Firefox alerts me about an untrusted connection and I would have to add the site as an exception for it to work. Maybe it's nothing, but I'll just avoid it.



If you google 'Warning: Contain Unauthenticated content', you will find the cause of it. 

Here is the reply from our hosting tech:
The warning is due to the hrefs and img srcs included in the index page is with non-secure URLS i.e. fro example as follows.
====================
href="http://www.0shippingzone.com/ds-iplayer-c-129.html">DS iPlayer
.
.
.

After we remove the full url from our page, everything is fine now. You can check again to make sure it doesn't give you the warning again.

Our site is secured despite the previous warning. You have nothing to worry about the SSL.


----------



## sfg (Nov 5, 2009)

One other thing. Since PayPal is the only type of payment accepted, and my PayPal account is registered in a different country than the one I live in now I can't select a shipping address from PayPal which is not in the country the account was created in. Do you use the shipping address entered on your site or the one provided by PayPal? 

In short: On your site I entered my current address, but PayPal asks me to select an address when paying and I can't add the one where I live now. 

And yes, no more warning now.


----------



## 0ShippingZone (Nov 6, 2009)

You can make a note at checkout. Let us know the address you want to ship to. We will ship it to the address you provide to us.


----------



## klein (Nov 10, 2009)

One thing I would like is that if you had a micro sd + flash cart deal going on where it would be a bit cheaper, and maybe a bulkrate deal since I buy about 10 flashcarts at a time. The prices though do look very competitive with dealextreme, so I may check it out.


----------



## 0ShippingZone (Nov 10, 2009)

The memory card is an option at the bottom of the product page. $7 for Kingston 1 GB and $12 for 2 GB. We do believe our prices for memory card is pretty competitive. The prices for memory card went up a lot lately if you noticed.


----------



## badchilli (Nov 18, 2009)

bleedevil said:
			
		

> I bought the CycloDS on 8th ,and received it today.
> They emailed me the picture of the package when it was shipped. So I know for sure they shipped it.The tracking they provided showed up two days after they provided.Definetely the lowest price I could find on the net. 9 days turnaround is not bad. I will buy from them again.


Cool. Yeah my package arrived today. It took longer than you, about two weeks, but I still find that to be fine. I updated my post up top.


----------



## 0ShippingZone (Nov 19, 2009)

badchilli said:
			
		

> bleedevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you badchillie and bleedevil.

I am glad that both of you had good experience shopping with us.  Thank you for your understanind about the delivery time of your package. That is something really out of our control.

We just implemented On-Line live support. We can not do 24x7 support, but we will do our best to stay online to help you. You can find out if someone is online to help you from our web site. 

We also added USB flash drives to our site. Please check these out. These are very good items for Christmas gifts.

Here is one of the USB drive:





More will be added later. More USB drives available here.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 19, 2015)

looks like they bought RealHotStuff.hk's address....are they still legit..?


----------

